# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Ontroerend mooi

## Flogiston

Ik kwam een filmpje tegen dat ik graag wil delen*. Het is een eerbeton aan Jim Henson, de bedenker van de Muppets, na diens overlijden. Zoals één commentator schrijft: "This is an animation in which the animated animate the inanimate animator."

Zet je geluid aan en bekijk het filmpje op _full screen_.

Sommigen zullen het luguber vinden, maar ik vond het juist ontroerend mooi - echt traantjes in de ogen. En zó passend bij Jim Henson!

http://vimeo.com/19024160

* Ik ga ervan uit dat ik op deze plek dergelijke berichten mag plaatsen. Als dat niet gewenst is, dan mijn excuses, en het verzoek aan de moderatoren deze draad te verwijderen.

----------


## Suske'52

@ Flogiston  :Smile:  ik ben gaan kijken ....prachtig ... :Smile:  kippevel  :Smile:

----------


## jolanda27

Flogiston,
Heel erg mooi, ontroerend.

----------

